# Il fenomeno della centesima scimmia



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2009)

_Il fenomeno della centesima scimmia

Di Lyall Watson 

>Tra gli infiniti esempi di sincronicità riportiamo il famoso caso della centesima scimmia che Lyall Watson, in Life Tide (la marea della vita) racconta in modo romanzato, partendo da un episodio realmente accaduto:


"Il comportamento della scimmia giapponese Macaca Fuscata è stato intensamente studiato dagli etologi per più di trent’anni, osservando un certo numero di colonie selvagge. Una di queste colonie viveva isolata sull’isola di Koshima, di fronte alla costa occidentale di Kyushu, dove nel 1952 l’uomo fornì alle scimmie una "spinta" evolutiva: delle patate dolci gettate sulla sabbia. Erano stati approntati una serie di posti di osservazione, nei punti d’incontro del territorio del gruppo. Abitualmente le giovani scimmie imparano le abitudini alimentari dalle madri, che insegnano a loro cosa mangiare e come comportarsi con il cibo stesso. In questo gruppo di macachi si era sviluppata una complessa tradizione che comprendeva germogli, frutti, foglie, gemme, di centinaia di specie di piante. Perciò essi avvicinarono le nuove scorte di cibo ‘artificiale’, ma nulla nel loro repertorio li rendeva capaci di trattare con patate dolci selvatiche, coperte di sabbia.

A un certo punto Imo, una femmina di diciotto mesi, risolse il problema, portando le patate giù verso il torrente e lavandole prima di mangiarle. Comparata con le conoscenze già acquisite da queste scimmie, questa era una vera rivoluzione culturale. Richiedeva astrazione e una deliberata manipolazione di parecchi parametri rispetto all’ambiente.

Invertendo la normale tendenza, fu la giovane Imo a insegnare alla propria madre il trucco. Lo insegnò anche ai suoi compagni di gioco che, a loro volta, lo insegnarono ai loro genitori. Piano piano, la ‘nuova cultura’ si sparse attraverso la colonia, e ogni passaggio ebbe luogo in piena vista degli osservatori. Nel 1958, tutti i giovani lavavano il cibo sporco, ma i soli adulti (più vecchi di cinque anni) che adottavano le novità, erano quelli che l’avevano imparata dai figli.

Poi successe qualcosa di straordinario: nell’autunno di quell’anno, un numero imprecisato di scimmie di Koshima lavava le patate dolci nel mare, perché Imo aveva fatto l’ulteriore scoperta che l’acqua salata non solo puliva il cibo ma gli dava un interessante nuovo sapore.

Era un martedì quando gli etologi osservarono questo fenomeno: un certo numero di scimmie, diciamo 99, per rendere l’evento più chiaro, era sulla riva alle undici di quella mattina, quella stessa sera tutte le scimmie dell’isola avevano iniziato a lavare le patate! Possiamo immaginare che, raggiunta una certa ‘massa critica’, una centesima scimmia si sia aggregata al gruppo che lavava le patate provocando un drammatico cambio di comportamento nell’intera comunità.

Non solo, ma il comportamento aveva in qualche modo superato le barriere naturali ed era apparso spontaneamente in colonie su altre isole e pure sulla terraferma, in un gruppo a Takasakiyama."_


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Anche le scimmie possiedono una coscienza collettiva, dunque. Tutto sta nel raggiungere una massa critica che porti alla reazione a catena.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche le scimmie possiedono una coscienza collettiva, dunque. Tutto sta nel raggiungere una massa critica che porti alla reazione a catena.



Si. Il movimento new age 0043) l'ha presa come spunto per ricamarci un monte di minchiate.

Comunque la teoria e' falsa...decretata pura invenzione dal tizio stesso che ha scritto il libro.

Il discorso col mio collega era che secondo lui, se gli esseri umani si concetrassero per avere un mondo migliore questo basterebbe a cambiarlo. Ancora secondo lui la nostra missione nel mondo e' crescere interiormente per poi passare a un'altra dimensione.
Io gli ho detto che il suo credo, puo' essere paragonato a la fede religiosa... e che la sua teoria fa acqua da tutte le parti visto che un buon 60% della popolazione mondiale non ha possibilita' di crescere perche' si ritrova morta dopo pochi anni di vita


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si. Il movimento new age 0043) l'ha presa come spunto per ricamarci un monte di minchiate.
> 
> Comunque la teoria e' falsa...decretata pura invenzione dal tizio stesso che ha scritto il libro.
> 
> ...


 Come il gabbiano Jonathan Livingstone.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come il gabbiano Jonathan Livingstone.


Si. Ma il gabbiano e' un gabbiano.

Per me queste storie con animali poi non funzionano con gli esseri umani.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si. Ma il gabbiano e' un gabbiano.
> 
> Per me queste storie con animali poi non funzionano con gli esseri umani.


 Beh siamo animali... però siamo anche intelligenti, una scimmia non riuscirebbe ad andare sulla luna.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh siamo animali... però siamo anche intelligenti, una scimmia non riuscirebbe ad andare sulla luna.


Ammore non mi hai capita.

Intendo che crescere ed evolversi (inteso come nella teoria della 100esima scimmia) non puo' essere considerato come IL SENSO DELLA VITA, perche' non funziona per tutti gli esseri umani che nascono in condizioni diverse, puo' pero' funzionare per i gabbiani che nascono nelle stesse condizioni sia qua che in Africa.

Poi ripeto per me non esiste un senso della vita.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh siamo animali... però siamo anche intelligenti, una scimmia non riuscirebbe ad andare sulla luna.


Poi a me gli esseri umani piacciono... sono un'umanista io.











Soprattuto il mio collega, mi garba parecchio


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi a me *gli esseri umani piacciono*... sono un'umanista io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche a me piacciono, ma preferisco le essere umane... e mi garba la barista!


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore non mi hai capita.
> 
> Intendo che crescere ed evolversi (inteso come nella teoria della 100esima scimmia) non puo' essere considerato come IL SENSO DELLA VITA, perche' non funziona per tutti gli esseri umani che nascono in condizioni diverse, puo' pero' funzionare per i gabbiani che nascono nelle stesse condizioni sia qua che in Africa.
> 
> *Poi ripeto per me non esiste un senso della vita*.


 Concordo... non c'è alcun senso.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me piacciono, ma preferisco le essere umane... e mi garba la barista!


Pero' sappi che amo solo te.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore non mi hai capita.
> 
> Intendo che crescere ed evolversi (inteso come nella teoria della 100esima scimmia) non puo' essere considerato come IL SENSO DELLA VITA, perche' non funziona per tutti gli esseri umani che nascono in condizioni diverse, puo' pero' funzionare per i gabbiani che nascono nelle stesse condizioni sia qua che in Africa.
> 
> Poi ripeto per me non esiste un senso della vita.


Eppure, se osservi bene, è proprio grazie alla presenza di innumerevoli "centesime scimmie" che l'umanità cresce e si evolve. Certo è difficile immaginare un esperimento di quel genere sull'essere umano, ma è la storia stessa che parla. Tanto per gli esseri umani, quanto per i gabbiani, valgono le stesse leggi naturali, ma i risultati, visibili e non visibili, cambiano in funzione proprio delle differenze socioculturali esistenti nei diversi gruppi umani. Il tutto poi, nel corso della storia tende ad interagire, perchè per quanto vasta e poliedrica sia la razza umana, comunque si trova in un ambiente relativamente ristretto (la terra). Pensa solo a come ha influito sulle popolazioni mediorientali l'economia, prevalentemente occidentale, basata sul petrolio.
Un'infinità di centesime scimmie ha fatto crescere l'essere umano grazie alla scienza, la letteratura, ma anche solo attraverso l'aneddotica e l'esempio di vita del singolo. Quanti passi della storia si possono ricondurre magari ad un piccolissimo insegnamento (buono o cattivo) che un individuo ha appreso dal padre o dalla madre o dalla semplice osservazione e poi lo ha trasmesso a chi gli ha vissuto vicino?
Forse tutto ciò che è storicamente avvenuto.


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2009)

*riflessione*

Forse le scimmie, che seguono la normale evoluzione, si passano le informazioni ed hanno l'affidabilità del "miglioramento" provocato dall'informazione.  
L'uomo non fa testo....lui da tempo immemorabile sceglie per libero arbitrio e per inclinazione... e persegue quello che lo soddisfa e non quello che soddisfa la specie o la comunità se non di rimbalzo
E' vero che la nostra intelligenza ha altre prerogative, diventate ormai esponenziali da quando supportate dalla tecnologia che, lei sì, ha permesso passi giganteschi nell'applicazione dell'intelligenza umana.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' sappi che amo solo te.


 Lo so, ma ricordalo anche tu...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... non c'è alcun senso.


 *Bisogna dare un senso alla vita, appunto perché evidentemente non ne ha nessuno.
*Henry Miller


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eppure, se osservi bene, è proprio grazie alla presenza di innumerevoli "centesime scimmie" che l'umanità cresce e si evolve. Certo è difficile immaginare un esperimento di quel genere sull'essere umano, ma è la storia stessa che parla. Tanto per gli esseri umani, quanto per i gabbiani, valgono le stesse leggi naturali, ma i risultati, visibili e non visibili, cambiano in funzione proprio delle differenze socioculturali esistenti nei diversi gruppi umani. Il tutto poi, nel corso della storia tende ad interagire, perchè per quanto vasta e poliedrica sia la razza umana, comunque si trova in un ambiente relativamente ristretto (la terra). Pensa solo a come ha influito sulle popolazioni mediorientali l'economia, prevalentemente occidentale, basata sul petrolio.
> Un'infinità di centesime scimmie ha fatto crescere l'essere umano grazie alla scienza, la letteratura, ma anche solo attraverso l'aneddotica e l'esempio di vita del singolo. Quanti passi della storia si possono ricondurre magari ad un piccolissimo insegnamento (buono o cattivo) che un individuo ha appreso dal padre o dalla madre o dalla semplice osservazione e poi lo ha trasmesso a chi gli ha vissuto vicino?
> Forse tutto ciò che è storicamente avvenuto.


Io penso sia vera la teoria dell' "acqua che bolle"! Quando la temperatura raggiunge un valore critico, e non un attimo prima... di colpo arriva la persona che scardina la visione del mondo regnante fino a quel momento.
E' capitato tantissime volte nella storia umana.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Bisogna dare un senso alla vita, appunto perché evidentemente non ne ha nessuno.*
> Henry Miller


Potrebbe averlo detto Nietzsche... concordo. Ma sapendo che anche il senso che dai è fittizio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse le scimmie, che seguono la normale evoluzione, si passano le informazioni ed hanno l'affidabilità del "miglioramento" provocato dall'informazione.
> L'uomo non fa testo....lui da tempo immemorabile sceglie per libero arbitrio e per inclinazione... e persegue quello che lo soddisfa e *non quello che soddisfa la specie o la comunità se non di rimbalzo*
> E' vero che la nostra intelligenza ha altre prerogative, diventate ormai esponenziali da quando supportate dalla tecnologia che, lei sì, ha permesso passi giganteschi nell'applicazione dell'intelligenza umana.
> Bruja


Guarda che è esattamente così che funziona la selezione naturale e l'evoluzione darwiniana, da lui stesso definita il più inefficiente sistema per evolversi.

L'intelligenza, e la tecnologia che ne è derivata, non sono altro che l'evoluzione dell'antico artiglio


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io penso sia vera la teoria dell' "acqua che bolle"! Quando la temperatura raggiunge un valore critico, e non un attimo prima... di colpo arriva la persona che scardina la visione del mondo regnante fino a quel momento.
> E' capitato tantissime volte nella storia umana.


Quella è la storia visibile, quella che ci hanno insegnato a scuola, ma non è la vera storia. Questa la trovi nell'insieme di particelle d'acqua che vengono scaldate, e che. invisibili, creano altrettanto invisibili movimenti nel fluido che permettono poi, del tutto casualmente, ad una serie di bolle di generarsi in un determinato momento in un determinato punto della pentola. L'individuo umano, dotato di coscienza, permette di apportare un piccolo contributo consapevole a questi moti, che rimangono invisibili e solo nell'insieme degli effetti di ogni piccolo contributo permettono di generare la bolla.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quella è la storia visibile, quella che ci hanno insegnato a scuola, ma non è la vera storia. Questa la trovi nell'insieme di particelle d'acqua che vengono scaldate, e che. invisibili, creano altrettanto invisibili movimenti nel fluido che permettono poi, del tutto casualmente, ad una serie di bolle di generarsi in un determinato momento in un determinato punto della pentola. L'individuo umano, dotato di coscienza, permette di apportare un piccolo contributo consapevole a questi moti, che rimangono invisibili e solo nell'insieme degli effetti di ogni piccolo contributo permettono di generare la bolla.


 Mi riferivo alla scienza in senso stretto, non alla storia in generale.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Potrebbe averlo detto Nietzsche... concordo. Ma sapendo che anche il senso che dai è fittizio.


Dare un senso viene troppo spesso interpretato con la rafficurazione di un fine ultimo, e questo, a causa delle infinitesime dimensioni dell'uomo rispetto al resto dell'universo, è impossibile e del tutto inutile da immaginare. Le religioni ci hanno ricamato per millenni.
Un *senso* della vita, invece, inteso come direzione di scorrimento della sequenza storica, lo possiamo percepire nell'osservazione della storia stessa, non solo dell'uomo, ma di quel poco che conosciamo dell'Universo intero.
Io ipotizzo, come tu già sai, una corrente naturale che conduce storicamente dal male assoluto al bene assoluto, dalla massima espressione della materi, il minimo di entropia universale, alla massima espressione dello spirito, il massimo dell'entropia. Molti eventi storici che conosciamo potrebbero apparire in contraddizione, ma si tratta del flusso di un fluido molto complesso, ed è immaginabile quanto sia facile la formazione di vortici dall'apparente moto retrogrado.  In realtà l'Universo continua a scorrere nello stesso senso di sempre, il senso della vita che possiamo percepire pure noi pur senza intravvedere né inizio né tantomeno fine.


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2009)

*....*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che è esattamente così che funziona la selezione naturale e l'evoluzione darwiniana, da lui stesso definita il più inefficiente sistema per evolversi.
> 
> L'intelligenza, e la tecnologia che ne è derivata, non sono altro che l'evoluzione dell'antico artiglio


L'artiglio non é appunto l'evoluzione  ma la "civiltà evolutiva"... in cui non c'é solo la competizione della sopravvivenza ma lo sgomitare dell'ambizione.
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alla scienza in senso stretto, non alla storia in generale.


Vale comunque. La scienza è l'espressione dell'artiglio umano che si raffina e si trsforma in un'arma di sopravvivenza sempre più efficiente, anche se a volte a doppio taglio.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dare un senso viene troppo spesso interpretato con la rafficurazione di un fine ultimo, e questo, a causa delle infinitesime dimensioni dell'uomo rispetto al resto dell'universo, è impossibile e del tutto inutile da immaginare. Le religioni ci hanno ricamato per millenni.
> Un *senso* della vita, invece, inteso come direzione di scorrimento della sequenza storica, lo possiamo percepire nell'osservazione della storia stessa, non solo dell'uomo, ma di quel poco che conosciamo dell'Universo intero.
> Io ipotizzo, come tu già sai, una corrente naturale che conduce storicamente dal male assoluto al bene assoluto, *dalla massima espressione della materi, il minimo di entropia universale, alla massima espressione dello spirito, il massimo dell'entropia*. Molti eventi storici che conosciamo potrebbero apparire in contraddizione, ma si tratta del flusso di un fluido molto complesso, ed è immaginabile quanto sia facile la formazione di vortici dall'apparente moto retrogrado. In realtà l'Universo continua a scorrere nello stesso senso di sempre, il senso della vita che possiamo percepire pure noi pur senza intravvedere né inizio né tantomeno fine.


Si lo so, e condivido abbastanza il tuo modo di vedere le cose. Certi eventi sorici poi appaiono in controtendenza solo perchè è troppo breve il periodo temporale esaminato. Sulle lunghe distanze, la direzione è molto più percettibile.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'artiglio non é appunto l'evoluzione ma la "civiltà evolutiva"... in cui non c'é solo la competizione della sopravvivenza ma lo sgomitare dell'ambizione.
> Bruja


Lo sgomitare dell'ambizione non è altro che una delle espressioni (oggi come oggi particolarmente evidente) della competizione per la sopravvivenza, dove per l'essere umano non si tratta più prevalentemente di lotta per la sopravvivenza fisica, ma per il miglioramento ed il consolidamento delle condizioni di vita. Tutto è comunque votato alla difesa di sé e di ciò che si possiede. 
In contraddizione con questa forza naturale, nell'uomo a volte si evidenzia una forza diversa, più sottile e difficile da distillare e vedere in foma pura o quantomeno in una soluzione che non sia diluita, "omeopatica". L'Amore, che nella sua forma più pura assomiglia spaventosamente alla morte.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo sgomitare dell'ambizione non è altro che una delle espressioni (oggi come oggi particolarmente evidente) della competizione per la sopravvivenza, dove per l'essere umano non si tratta più prevalentemente di lotta per la sopravvivenza fisica, ma per il miglioramento ed il consolidamento delle condizioni di vita. Tutto è comunque votato alla difesa di sé e di ciò che si possiede.
> In contraddizione con questa forza naturale, nell'uomo a volte si evidenzia una forza diversa, più sottile e difficile da distillare e vedere in foma pura o quantomeno in una soluzione che non sia diluita, "omeopatica". *L'Amore, che nella sua forma più pura assomiglia spaventosamente alla morte*.


 Concetto da ampliare, se credi.


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2009)

*m.m.*

Per iL concettO risponderà Alce.... 
per l'applicazione scritta non mi farei scappare :

Berselli Alessandro - Storie d'amore, di morte e di follia. ed. ArpaNet

(a volte la vera purezza  follia)

Bruja


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per iL concettO risponderà Alce....
> per l'applicazione scritta non mi farei scappare :
> 
> Berselli Alessandro - Storie d'amore, di morte e di follia. ed. ArpaNet
> ...


 Ok, annotato!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so, ma ricordalo anche tu...


Sborone


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sborone


 e perchè?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concetto da ampliare, se credi.


Per ampliare il concetto dovrei postare qui il capitolo 16 dei miei appunti personali, e non mi sembra il caso.
Condensare in poche righe l'intuizione che in quelle pagine ho descritto non è certo semplice.
Le ipotesi scientifiche più attuali tendono a descrivere l'Universo come un insieme di materia che via via si rarefà, andando apparentemente, come già detto, da una condizione di estrema concentrazione ad una di estrema rarefazione. Se colleghiamo questa immagine alla storia della vita in genere e poi in particolare di quella umana, ci rendiamo conto che parrebbe esistere un fattore esterno alla pura materia, quel qualcosa che genericamente chiamiamo "spirito" il quale parrebbe percorrere, rispetto alla materia, un percorso inverso: dalla minima  ad una ipotizzabile massima concentrazione. La vita come la conosciamo si basa sulla presenza di energia, quindi di differenza di potenziale, condizione che al massimo dell'entropia viene totalmente a mancare.
Se, quindi, il massimo dello "spirito" corrisponde al minimo della "materia", la quale è la forma che permette la vita fisica, ecco che si evidenzia quanto il massimo della vita spirituale corrisponda al massimo concetto di morte fisica.


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per ampliare il concetto dovrei postare qui il capitolo 16 dei miei appunti personali, e non mi sembra il caso.
> Condensare in poche righe l'intuizione che in quelle pagine ho descritto non è certo semplice.
> Le ipotesi scientifiche più attuali tendono a descrivere l'Universo come un insieme di materia che via via si rarefà, andando apparentemente, come già detto, da una condizione di estrema concentrazione ad una di estrema rarefazione. Se colleghiamo questa immagine alla storia della vita in genere e poi in particolare di quella umana, ci rendiamo conto che parrebbe esistere un fattore esterno alla pura materia, quel qualcosa che genericamente chiamiamo "spirito" il quale parrebbe percorrere, rispetto alla materia, un percorso inverso: dalla minima ad una ipotizzabile massima concentrazione. La vita come la conosciamo si basa sulla presenza di energia, quindi di differenza di potenziale, condizione che al massimo dell'entropia viene totalmente a mancare.
> Se, quindi, il massimo dello "spirito" corrisponde al minimo della "materia", la quale è la forma che permette la vita fisica, ecco che si evidenzia quanto il massimo della vita spirituale corrisponda al massimo concetto di morte fisica.


 ho cominciato con le migliori intenzioni ma mi sono persa


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho cominciato con le migliori intenzioni ma mi sono *persa*


...Basta che poi non ti sia anche "ritrovata". Ne ho piene le palle di cloni 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Se vuoi ti posto il capitolo


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sborone


non trattarlo male!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2009)

io sto che ammiro  solo chagall... e me ne beo...sto diventando vecchia


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io sto che ammiro solo chagall... e me ne beo...sto diventando vecchia


 è un bel modo d'invecchiare.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un bel modo d'invecchiare.



si...e perdersi in uno di questi quadri.....e svanire....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2009)

Brave femmine.

L'arte e' una delle cose che certe volte, certe mattine, sotto certi raggi del sole, mi fa credere che forse un dio esiste.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Brave femmine.
> 
> L'arte e' una delle cose che certe volte, certe mattine, sotto certi raggi del sole, mi fa credere che forse un dio esiste.


giusto femmena.


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non trattarlo male!


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per ampliare il concetto dovrei postare qui il capitolo 16 dei miei appunti personali, e non mi sembra il caso.
> Condensare in poche righe l'intuizione che in quelle pagine ho descritto non è certo semplice.
> Le ipotesi scientifiche più attuali tendono a descrivere l'Universo come un insieme di materia che via via si rarefà, andando apparentemente, come già detto, da una condizione di estrema concentrazione ad una di estrema rarefazione. Se colleghiamo questa immagine alla storia della vita in genere e poi in particolare di quella umana, ci rendiamo conto che parrebbe esistere un fattore esterno alla pura materia, quel qualcosa che genericamente chiamiamo "spirito" il quale parrebbe percorrere, rispetto alla materia, un percorso inverso: dalla minima ad una ipotizzabile massima concentrazione. La vita come la conosciamo si basa sulla presenza di energia, quindi di differenza di potenziale, condizione che al massimo dell'entropia viene totalmente a mancare.
> Se, quindi, il massimo dello "spirito" corrisponde al minimo della "materia", la quale è la forma che permette la vita fisica, ecco che si evidenzia quanto il massimo della vita spirituale corrisponda al massimo concetto di morte fisica.


Mi piace la tua "visione". Un universo "laboratorio", che crea lo Spirito a partire e a discapito della materia primordiale.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua "visione". Un universo "laboratorio", che crea lo Spirito a partire e a discapito della materia primordiale.


Più che la materia che crea lo spirito, mi da l'impressione che si tratti di una cosa che lascia spazio all'altra, lo spirito "prigioniero" della materia che via via prende spazio fino ad acquisire il sopravvento. Questa idea l'ho avuta osservando l'insieme delle mie scarse ma varie conoscenze di fisica e di storia, di sociologia e di religione etc., e tentando di trarne una sorta di "regola" universale. Come sai avevo definito questa regola "l'algoritmo del tutto" (salvo poi scoprire che fu un'espressione usata da un imbianchino passato tristemente alla storia).
Mi pare una struttura abbastanza semplice da reggersi da sola senza bisogno di atti di fede di alcun genere, e passibile di essere perfezionata (ma anche confutata) in seguito ad ulteriori scoperte ed intuizioni. L'importante è comunque, a mio avviso, semplificare al massimo, e solo sulle basi più semplici e solide costruire poi il resto delle teorie e dei ragionamenti, altrimenti si finisce di nuovo a cascare negli atti di fede.


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Più che la materia che crea lo spirito, mi da l'impressione che si tratti di una cosa che lascia spazio all'altra, lo spirito "prigioniero" della materia che via via prende spazio fino ad acquisire il sopravvento*. Questa idea l'ho avuta osservando l'insieme delle mie scarse ma varie conoscenze di fisica e di storia, di sociologia e di religione etc., e tentando di trarne una sorta di "regola" universale. Come sai avevo definito questa regola "l'algoritmo del tutto" (salvo poi scoprire che fu un'espressione usata da un imbianchino passato tristemente alla storia).
> Mi pare una struttura abbastanza semplice da reggersi da sola senza bisogno di atti di fede di alcun genere, e passibile di essere perfezionata (ma anche confutata) in seguito ad ulteriori scoperte ed intuizioni. L'importante è comunque, a mio avviso, semplificare al massimo, e solo sulle basi più semplici e solide costruire poi il resto delle teorie e dei ragionamenti, altrimenti si finisce di nuovo a cascare negli atti di fede.


 Infatti non scrivevo che la materia crea lo spirito, semmai il "laboratorio" universo lo fa... raffinando la materia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non scrivevo che la materia crea lo spirito, semmai il "laboratorio" universo lo fa... raffinando la materia.


Ti cito una frase del grande Faraday, e la faccio mia:
_"A causa della mia ignoranza, sono costretto  a trovare la mia strada seguendo la stretta concatenazione dei fatti"._

Hai capito che mi piace molto lavorare di ricerca ed intuizione


----------

